# /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 has incorrect md5su

## eamwe

after installing on a new machine (x86_64) i got the following problem:

```
helo ~ # equery check gcc

[ Checking sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 ]

!!! /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 has incorrect md5sum

 * 656 out of 657 files good

helo ~ #

```

recompiling gcc (emerge -1 gcc) did not help (i also tried with CFLAGS=-O2 -march=nocona only; also the CFLAGS work on the other machine which is not identical, but very similar). also copying the file from another machine (where equery check reported no errors did not help).

any suggestions? many thanks in advance for any help!

regards,

michael

emerge --info:

```

helo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-tuxonice-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-tuxonice-r5 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 27 Jun 2008 07:06:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetching sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

LANG="de_DE"

LC_ALL="de_DE"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 arts berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode examples fam fbsplash ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv idn imagemagick isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas kdrive kerberos lcms libnotify mad midi mikmod minimal mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugins ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic png ppds pppd qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcltk tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis xcomposite xine xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

helo ~ #  
```

----------

## Sadako

Could you actually post the contents of "/etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2"?

I doubt anything's wrong, and it's just a text file anyway.

----------

## eamwe

sorry, i forgot the obvious of course...   :Embarassed:   there you go:

```
helo ~ # cat /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/32"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

STDCXX_INCDIR="g++-v4"

GCC_PATH="/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

helo ~ #

```

----------

## Sadako

 *eamwe wrote:*   

> sorry, i forgot the obvious of course...    there you go:
> 
> ```
> helo ~ # cat /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2
> 
> ...

 That looks perfectly normal, I can't imagine how it was any different before but I wouldn't worry about it at all.

----------

## eamwe

you are probably right. only i have problems compiling cpufreqd (it compiled during the initial install) and some forum post about a compile error in another package suggested that as a reason... i could not find the post i am referring to again now but as soon as i find it i'll include the link here.

thanks very much for your time anyways!

EDIT: this is the post i was referring to:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-685151-highlight-gcc+error+expected.html

----------

## eamwe

update: also emerging gcc-4.3.1 (no particular reason, sorry, i just wanted to try) did not help. now i get:

```
helo ~ # equery check =gcc-4.3.1

[ Checking sys-devel/gcc-4.3.1 ]

!!! /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.1 has incorrect md5sum

 * 889 out of 890 files good

helo ~ #  
```

also re-emerging coreutils did not help. still the only thing i cannot compile is cpufreqd, but honestly, it simply annoys me  :Wink: 

any suggestions? many thanks in advance!

michael

----------

